# How much is too much Tylenol?



## Sassafras (Sep 16, 2010)

Personal question. Three root canals today. Massive TMJ flair up as a result. Sent home told to take 1000 Tylenol and 800 motrin symultaneously. Save my percocet for if it didn't work at 325/5. 

My luck only one 500 mg pill in the house and a bunch of jr strength chewables. Took 3 Andthe 500. Motrin Tylenol combo didn't work so popped one of the percs. Wanted to up it to a second for a full 10 mgs of the oxycodone butthi king I may be getting too far over the limits.  500, 480 and 325 puts us definitely over 1000 mgs but when does it become dangerous? Don't want to kill the liver and endodontist didn't provide that info. Figured someone here may know.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 16, 2010)

You're still within a relatively safe level. It's more than you want, but less than what's lethal. Most of what I've read about tylenol is that you'll start seeing toxic effects around 7 grams. IIRC, that's the LD50 dose. Don't exceed the amount of tylenol that you can take in a 24 hour period. That's, what, 3-4 grams (3,000-4,000 mg). 

Also, after you take a med orally, wait about 45 min - 1 hour for them to take effect. If I have a headache, I'll take some ibuprofen and like clockwork, 40-45 min later, it's gone.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks. I knew about the waiting but have never taken both Tylenol and percocet at the same time. Not sure what the daily dose is but since I've waited it out this long it's almost time for the repeat concoction of motrin and Tylenol. So I guess I'll hang tight until then. Thankfully I'm not working tomorrow.


----------



## reaper (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, 4 grams is the safe dose in a 24 hour period.

My headaches get bad, so I take no less then 2 grams at a time.


----------



## Medicus (Sep 16, 2010)

I would just like to point out that the LD50 dose kills 50% of the population...


----------



## TraprMike (Sep 16, 2010)

dibs on Littman....


----------



## feldy (Sep 16, 2010)

your answer is here: around minute 7.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjSjXdNEfBs


----------



## Smash (Sep 16, 2010)

N-acetyl-p-benzoquinone-imine is nobodies friend. The toxic dose of APAP is not necessarily a fixed number, although usually a single 7 gram dose or 150mg/kg are the numbers given. It depends on a number of factors such as weight (obviously) but also what your stores of glutathione are like (NAPQI is conjugated by glutathione which renders it non-toxic) and whether any medications or other substances you take activate the particular substrate of the P450 system that metabolizes APAP (2E1) as well as how long you have been taking it. There is a nomogram that you can look up to give you an idea of the dose/time relationship.  

Oxycodone is metabolized by a different substrate, although I can't remember which off the top of my head, so that should be fine. Bear in mind though that percocet contains more APAP, so you may be doubling up on the amount you think you are getting. 

Sorry to hear about root canal misery, I have terrible teeth and am phobic about dentists (possibly the two are connected...)


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 16, 2010)

Well today I was able to avoid all but ibuprofen but the 800 mgs three times a say is catching up with my stomach. Ugh. Cant win for trying.


----------



## mace85 (Nov 4, 2010)

I generally start with one gram and titrate until the skin and sclera take on a light shade of yellow......

I KID I KID!!!!!


No really... Don't do this...


----------



## 18G (Nov 4, 2010)

With Tylenol there is a therapeutic index which is achieved around 1000mg. You can take multiple times more and you won't feel any additional therapeutic effect....


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 4, 2010)

Healthy liver no more than 4g in 24 hours.  sick liver, 2 g/24 HRS.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Nov 4, 2010)

lol might help if i read the dates on threads...


----------



## mikie (Nov 4, 2010)

Tylenol was added a few months ago to our BLS bag (state-wide)..for minor to moderate pain mgmt. 

Anyone else think its a bit peculiar?


----------



## firetender (Nov 4, 2010)

*Uncomfortable? Or...*

...and naturally when anyone comes here to learn how to kill themselves with Tylenol TM, everybody steps up to the plate to help because that's what this site is for; to dispense medical advice.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 4, 2010)

firetender said:


> ...and naturally when anyone comes here to learn how to kill themselves with Tylenol TM, everybody steps up to the plate to help because that's what this site is for; to dispense medical advice.



I was thinking the same thing lol.  There has been a time or two where I have wanted to ask for advice on taking some meds but held off.


----------



## reaper (Nov 4, 2010)

> ...and naturally when anyone comes here to learn how to kill themselves with Tylenol TM, everybody steps up to the plate to help because that's what this site is for; to dispense medical advice.



Funny, I seen this thread as the OP wanting to know what the safe dose was to take, so there was no harm. 

If someone wants to harm themselves the internet can offer much less painful ways to do it.


----------

